
Support.fm: Crowdfunding LGBTQ bail - sftcore
http://www.support.fm/
======
sftcore
A crowdfunding tool to support queer, trans, and gender nonconforming people
in jail, prison, and detention.

building a secure online platform where friends, families and allies can raise
and distribute funds for queer, trans, and gender nonconforming people
navigating incarceration—whether to provide critical support for those on the
inside, to make payment of bail more rapidly, or to organize campaigns and
coalitions.

